# Propels Are shipping



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

A very small number of Propel Advanced SL 1's shipped late last week. We had a medium that hit today, will be built soon, will try to get some pics soon


----------



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

Pics please! I've got an SL 3 on order and I've been combing the web for new shots daily. 

In some of the promo shots i've come across online, the wheels look a tad grey as opposed to black. Do they match up with the matte black finish on the frame?


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Pics soon, bike is really impressive in person, graphics and styling are a big step forward


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

can't wait to see!!


----------



## jonshonda (Oct 23, 2011)

LBS has one all built up with DA. Awesome looking bike that is light as a feather.


----------



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

y u no post pics?
View attachment 277285


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

Some riders in Taiwan have already "unboxed". Beautiful bike!!


GIANT PROPEL SL1


全台首發PROPEL (第1頁) - 公路車區 - Mobile01


----------



## stejam (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey,

Just got mine today and it looks the dogs bollox! It real looks something in the flesh compared to the photos

It weighing in at 16.1lbs as it stand in the pictures


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

16.1lbs with ultegra and deep alu/carbon wheels is great. Love the bike, to bad I passed on mine.


----------

